# Flow difference between heads



## Edbev (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi, i have inherited a group 2 machine in the cafe im taking over and just noticed that the flow on the left side is roughly twice as fast as the right.... any ideas why this is? Thanks!


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

Edbev said:


> Hi, i have inherited a group 2 machine in the cafe im taking over and just noticed that the flow on the left side is roughly twice as fast as the right.... any ideas why this is? Thanks!


Congrats on your new business!

It could be a variety of things. To get the help you need, people with the right knowledge will need to know;

- What Machine are you using?

- Is this being measured with just water amounts (i.e., no group handle in place) and with a timer /scales?

- Does the machine have anything externally connected before the mains water? Looking for a filter, flojet, or pump.

- What servicing has the machine received? Descaling or inspections?


----------



## Edbev (Jan 6, 2017)

Its a la pavoni, not sure what model...

Havent measured exactly, but 5 seconds fills a espresso cup on side with empty portafilter, less that 1/2 cup same time other head.

There is a filter to the water supply, last changed 27th sept. Think it was serviced and descaled at the same time.

Think i will need upgraded machine before too long, however needs must short term. Wondered if theres an easy explanation first!!


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

Edbev said:


> Its a la pavoni, not sure what model...
> 
> Havent measured exactly, but 5 seconds fills a espresso cup on side with empty portafilter, less that 1/2 cup same time other head.
> 
> ...


Something like This?









To be honest, I'm not sure what would be causing it other than general wear and tear. It's common for Baristas to use one side of the machine more than the other, either to avoid cleaning both sides or because one is closer to the grinder. If one side has been used more, it could have had some attrition. This could be worn down seals, a blockage of coffee, or just general loose parts.

Is there a dial anywhere saying the pressure? Does it go from one number when nothing is running to another when you have water running? If so, what numbers are these?

Is the problem really enough to justify a new machine? If you're looking for an artisanal style set up you'd probably be able to lease a Marzocco at a reasonable price with a service contract attached, but make sure you don't spend money where you don't need to.


----------



## Edbev (Jan 6, 2017)

Thats the machine, but im guessing its 20 years older!! Yeah, its the side nearer the coffee so guess its the more used head. Maybe ill get the service guy round again, it might be loose seal around the group screen, as water appears to comes out from the side of it when running without level in....


----------



## Edbev (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

Edbev said:


> Thats the machine, but im guessing its 20 years older!! Yeah, its the side nearer the coffee so guess its the more used head. Maybe ill get the service guy round again, it might be loose seal around the group screen, as water appears to comes out from the side of it when running without level in....


That sounds like the mystery solved. Scooby snacks all round.

If you bought it as 'fully serviced' you're probably within your rights to demand they cover the cost of an engineer fitting a new seal and their call out. It looks like a sweet little machine, hope you have fun with it!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

* Unscrew the shower screens, along with the group dividers behind them. Then check the flow rates.

* The heat exchanger& group head circuits may need descaling, especially if you're in a hard water area. A good espresso engineer can do this without dismantling half the machine (!)


----------

